# Poc Receptor bug with Anon Hawkeye?



## Runojc (Oct 22, 2010)

Sup guys!
Just saw the anon hawkeye dredrum goggle with dark smoke lens, and fell instantly in love 
Im also considering picking up the receptor bug helmet.
To the point, how do you think this combination Will work, Fit-wise?

Thanks guys


----------



## skipmann (Jan 2, 2009)

Not sure about the Anon's fitting, but I have the POC Receptor Bug helmet and I've rocked Oakley's (Crowbar) and Electric's (EG1S & EG2) with it and there is no gap whatsoever. Plus the helmet comes with the attachable banker's brim, which should eliminate any gap issues.


----------



## ev13wt (Nov 22, 2010)

Here is a pic of 2 hawkeyes. I have a Bern and my bro has a RED hifi.

I'm the fashion victim in the back with the black on black with dope green strap, my bro has the green ones with the green solex lens. Consider a solex lens hey are really nice on the mountain. And the dark lens is really dark. It gonna have to be bluebird days for them or you won't see shit. In the afternoon when the sun goes down - forget it.

I put little black xes over our heads for you.


----------



## Runojc (Oct 22, 2010)

Thanks for the replies!
I was thinking of the bern watts to cause i Can get it really cheap.
Is it the baker you got, and is it low profile?
I really dont wanna look like a melon head out there.. 
And do you wear it with a beanie under, and just remove the liner and earwarmers?

Right now im split between Poc bug/bern watts and hawkeye/crowbars..
Thanks again


----------



## mikeybrrr (Dec 13, 2010)

i wear a bern watts with my hawkeyes and it works great. helmet bill is a lil more curved than the top of the hawkeye tho so there is a lil bit of a gap. very nice lowpro helmet tho.


----------

